# like abfrage in access



## Brauni (28. März 2003)

servus

ich habe eine buchstaben kombination in einer variable stehen und nach der will ich in der access db suchen. der inhalt der variable soll irgendwo in dem feld titel vorkommen.

ich hab zur zeit folgendes coding:
Dim vartext As String

vartext = Form_frm_haupt.Text59.Value
Form_frm_haupt.Kombinationsfeld62.RowSource = "SELECT nr, titel FROM tbl_lager WHERE titel Like ('*'  & vartext & '*')"

er fragt mich immer nach dem wert der in die variable soll. kA wieso
weis vielleicht wer von euch etwas?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. März 2003)

Versuchs mal so...

dim rs as new AdoDB.RecordSet
dim sqlstring as String

sqlstring = "Select nr,Title FROM tblLager Where Titel like " & Me.Text59

with rs
    .ActiveConnection = CurrentProject.Connection
    .LockType = adLockOptimistic
    .CursorType = adOpenDynamic
    .Open sqlstring
end with

msgbox rs.getString  'Kommt hier der richtige Wert heraus?

rs.close

set rs = nothing

Teste du das mal ..

Gruss Tom


----------



## Brauni (28. März 2003)

ne leider
nur fehler


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. März 2003)

In SQL-Bedindungen (WHERE...) sollten Zeichenketten auch immer mit Apostrophen versehen werden:

```
sql = "SELECT ... FROM ... WHERE ... LIKE '" & wert & "'"
```
Dabei solltest Du aber auch darauf achten, dass in der String-Variablen keine einzelnen Apostrophe vorkommen, die müsstest Du erst mit Replace durch doppeltes Vorkommen ersetzen, damit die in SQL als Escape-Zeichen angesehen werden.


----------



## Brauni (29. März 2003)

cool danke funzt!


----------

